# Problem adding vehicle



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

I signed up to be a Uber driver last year and added a vehicle but I never started driving because my college classes and 4 children kept me busy all year around.

Now I wanted to give Uber a try but when I went back to my account, I tried to add a vehicle since I brought a new van. It wouldn't let me add it and the Add button was greyed out.

So I emailed support and they removed all vehicle off my account and told me to try again. So I tried again and still would not let me add also it wouldn't let me edit the existing "New Vehicle" to input the Make/Model/Plate #/VIN etc.

I emailed support again and they keep giving me cookie cutter or canned response on how to add a vehicle. Look like they are not reading email on the issue I am having adding.

Attach is a photo what I am seeing on my account right now

Suggestion? Feedback on what to do please?

Thank you
Bill


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Got it sorted out. I didn't know that you added documents only then folks at Uber would add the rest of information to the account. It seem they were having issue with how Missouri car registration looks because they keep asking me to re-upload it and I have done it several time. 

Now it looks all good hopefully

Thank you
Bill


----------

